# Metra predicted to have ridership record today



## Metra Electric Rider (Nov 4, 2016)

As most of you know the Cubs won that world series thing and are having a victory rally and parade today. Metra expects a potential busiest day ever - judging from the crazy crowds in the loop (no cars getting through for several hours) and estimates of between 2.5 and 5 million people downtown it's certainly a possibility.


----------



## John Bredin (Nov 4, 2016)

My line -- Union Pacific Northwest -- was socked with crowds this morning's rush-hour. So many people boarded farther west that every train for two hours :wacko: from 7:57 to nearly 10am ran express through my station, Des Plaines. After five trains came and went, finally the* extra train came and stopped at Des Plaines.

*Yes, "the" as in one. One extra train. Some of the other trains seemed longer than usual, true, but only one actual extra.

I went to see the parade go down Michigan Avenue by Randolph Street. The crowd was absolutely solid from one side of Randolph Street to the other, and the steps and portico of the Cultural Center, and the lamp-posts, etc. I barely saw the heads of the Cubs passing by on their double-decker bus. I was still glad I went.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 4, 2016)

The WGN America cable channel no longer regularly carries content from WGN in Chicago, but they did carry their coverage of the parade and celebration. It looked _insane._


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 4, 2016)

The CTA added additional trains/cars as well.


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 4, 2016)

Holy cow.

http://wgntv.com/2016/11/04/mass-exodus-after-cubs-rally-causing-problems-at-train-stations/


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 4, 2016)

So why was the parade on a Friday, when Cubs fans would be competing with regular commuters. Why not have it on Saturday?


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 4, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> So why was the parade on a Friday, when Cubs fans would be competing with regular commuters. Why not have it on Saturday?


Because then they'd be joined by a gajillion tourists and all of the 9-5-ers who don't work weekends. (That's one of the reasons I heard.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 5, 2016)

Yep, I can hear Harry shouting out "Holy Cow! Cubs Win! Cubs Win! "


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 5, 2016)

The Cubs crowds at the downtown stations dwindled down to normal rush hour by 5 o'clock. Given the circumstances that the city, CTA and Metra had only a day to plan the whole thing, it went very well. I watched the whole thing on TV and this old Cubs fan was very emotional during it, especially seeing the huge cheering throngs who gathered along Michigan Avenue. Let's do it again next year.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 5, 2016)

MikefromCrete said:


> The Cubs crowds at the downtown stations dwindled down to normal rush hour by 5 o'clock. Given the circumstances that the city, CTA and Metra had only a day to plan the whole thing, it went very well. I watched the whole thing on TV and this old Cubs fan was very emotional during it, especially seeing the huge cheering throngs who gathered along Michigan Avenue. *Let's do it again next year. *


Now, don't go getting greedy.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Nov 5, 2016)

I love the photo, SarahZ! It's hard to put this event into perspective, but the picture helps. I just read a headline that the Cubs celebration was the seventh largest in human history!

I'm so very glad for all of you who are Cubs fans and finally had this wonderful celebration!


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 5, 2016)

Here is one I took when I got in later that night. There were still a few fans around, but the station was mostly quiet.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Nov 5, 2016)

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I love the photo, SarahZ! It's hard to put this event into perspective, but the picture helps. I just read a headline that the Cubs celebration was the seventh largest in human history!
> 
> I'm so very glad for all of you who are Cubs fans and finally had this wonderful celebration!


Me Too! Sarah, that picture is a classic. Seriously, if there's a contest somewhere, you should enter that picture.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Nov 5, 2016)

Everydaymatters said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> > I love the photo, SarahZ! It's hard to put this event into perspective, but the picture helps. I just read a headline that the Cubs celebration was the seventh largest in human history!
> ...


It's not Sarah's picture. She posted it from the link she also included. She didn't arrive in CHI until later


----------



## SarahZ (Nov 5, 2016)

Yeah, it's from the link I posted. My photo is the one taken at night.


----------



## tp49 (Nov 5, 2016)

fairviewroad said:


> So why was the parade on a Friday, when Cubs fans would be competing with regular commuters. Why not have it on Saturday?


The City wanted to have it on Monday but due to the MLB GM's meetings being on Monday they did it on Friday instead at the request of the team.


----------



## StanJazz (Nov 6, 2016)

I spent an unnecessary $5.00 for the special Cubs 1 day Metra ticket in the app on my phone but both trains were so full that conductors never came around to check it.


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 9, 2016)

StanJazz said:


> I spent an unnecessary $5.00 for the special Cubs 1 day Metra ticket in the app on my phone but both trains were so full that conductors never came around to check it.


It wasn't "unnecessary." The fare was $5 and you paid $5. Are you saying that you would have intentionally evaded paying the fare if only you had known in advance that you could get away with it? :huh:


----------



## StanJazz (Nov 9, 2016)

Of course I would have paid. I was kidding.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 9, 2016)

I, otoh, would have been glad to accept the jubilant free ride.


----------



## Metra Electric Rider (Nov 16, 2016)

Sorry a bit late in replying to my own topic here....

Part of the reason was CPS (Chicago Public Schools) were already scheduled for a day off that Friday which meant lots of people were already off work and no school kids needing to get to school (MED _does_ carry CPS pupils to high school and even some grade schoolers). MED wasn't overly busy but the mix was skewed to those of us who had to work and parade goers.

Total madhouse downtown. Here are the crowds at Adams and State - no traffic wardens and cars and pedestrians trying to mix.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/30660148922/in/photostream/


----------

